

Workers drill through last few feet of rock, creating world's longest tunnel - absconditus
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-News/2010/1015/Swiss-tunnel-Workers-drill-through-last-few-feet-of-rock-creating-world-s-longest-tunnel

======
devmonk
Impressive! At first that seems expensive. But, $10,000,000,000 is a drop in
the bucket compared to the U.S. national debt, which is over 1300x the cost of
that tunnel at $13,611,792,550,145.

